# Oinktoberfest Entry Fourm



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 8, 2007)

http://www.adventuresinheat.com/oinksit ... ppgrey.pdf
Just a heads up. Its going to be a BIG one this year. Limited space. I 
guarantee you won't want to miss the concert Friday night! 
Pigs


----------



## wittdog (May 8, 2007)

Red Dog....


----------



## wittdog (May 8, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> when will it fill up?  the wife bit when i floated an idea of renting an rv and being able to vacation with the dog and seeing niagra falls.  now i just have to get her in the boat.


Now that is a steller Idea


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 8, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Red Dog....


Maybe you can get the Red Dog dude to write a jingle for Swine Syndicate! That dude sure was funny. Red Dog, Red Dog, it drives me insane.I'm sure he would do it for a six of pounders Then you could have Captain Morgan sing it for a opening of a pod cast.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 8, 2007)

Opps. That may be a bad Idea.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 8, 2007)

Well, as of know the wife and I will be making the trip up north to Oinktoberfest this year.  I showed her the pics from Niagra falls at last years event and I think I have her sold.  Keep the fingers crossed.


----------



## Bruce B (May 8, 2007)

Hoping youz and Brian J make it up this year, it's gonna be a great comp from what I've heard so far.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 9, 2007)

You cant believe the assume power and sight of Niagara falls! I had to go there about once a week for commercial kitchen equipment repair plus home appliance repair I always ate my lunch by the falls. Some how it made a bad day GREAT! Do the maid of the mist, and do the cable car over the whirlpool. If you have a extra pair of underwear, do the jet boat up the river.  That's a wild ride!


----------

